# Homemade pressure switch



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Saw this on ebay and thought I'd share the concept. It's pretty simple and would probably need to be place in a raised floor, buried into the ground or a small enter/exit ramp built for it, but that would give it away. Any way here it is:




































Auction start bid was $35, but you could probably build it for less than that.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice! .....simple that's always the way to go ....and it can be built cheep and easy. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

total cost to make $10 if you have the scrape wood


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Only problem is as long as they're standing on it you're getting air. 

I think this would work good attached to an outlet that would be behind them and facing their direction. Step on it air behind you starts blowing right at you....that would probably get them moving


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this over at instructables.com; how to make a simple pressure plate.http://www.instructables.com/id/Quick-n-Easy-Halloween-Pressure-Plate/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha ha I love it. You can just as easily use a button to trigger a solenoid or prop controller.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very neat and looks very easy to do and simple. That is just another good example of KISS.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid


----------

